# FreeBSD version?



## meg388xxl (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like to set up for the game freebsd FreeBSD. Thank you. Required to use which version? Waiting for your help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## von_Gaden (Feb 1, 2012)

As for the game install I don't think the version really matters.
For production environment I always use latest RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2012)

von_Gaden said:
			
		

> As for the game install I don't think the version really matters.


Except for [thread=21568]METIN-2[/thread].


----------



## von_Gaden (Feb 2, 2012)

Silly me! I thought someone would install FreeBSD to play with it - "just for the game", not The game..


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 2, 2012)

von_Gaden said:
			
		

> Silly me! I thought someone would install FreeBSD to play with it - "just for the game", not The game..



Ah the good old days. When you could sit in front of a monitor after 4 hours of compiling and configuration to finally type `% startx` and if you saw a X cursor which was actually movable ... you won!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 2, 2012)

Russian roulette.


----------

